# Another Malti Baby For Adoption



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

He's not even 2 years old, yet. I dont get these people!









http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/pet/117535648.html


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw... I could never give my kodie up even if i personal issues that didnt allow me to have a dog...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's a very sad fact that so many wonderful Maltese end up in rescue through no fault of their own. In both cases you found, the owner just didn't think about the long term commitment she was supposed to be making. Having a baby is one of the main reasons pets are given up. 

That's why it's so important to really consider making that commitment when you are young and your life is still changing so much. 

I always urge young people to flash forward about 10 years and see where they think they will be, especially when considering the financial responsibility of having a dog. If you see yourself married with children, paying for daycare and health insurance, it may be very difficult to afford the expensive vet bills a senior dog can rack up. 

That's why rescue groups are so fussy about potential adoptees and don't usually let students, renters, or others who are high risk adopt.

That's also why rescue is such a great way to get a Maltese.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I also think i'm very lucky to have such great parents... they will always help me out if i need it... they know how much i love kodie and animals in general... cause finanically kodie is expensive.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You are lucky to have parents who will help you out financially with Kodie's vet bills. I know he's racked up some big bills his short life!

Not everyone is that fortunate and find themselves unable to pay for out of the ordinary medical expenses if they only planned for the spay/neuter and yearly shots.

Medical expenses that an owner is unable to afford is another reason Maltese are turned into rescue.

I still remember the gal on another forum a few years ago who found out her 1&1/2 year old needed knee surgery in both knees and she couldn't afford it. She turned him over to rescue where he had his surgery and found a wonderful forever home.

And she went right out and got another Maltese!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> You are lucky to have parents who will help you out financially with Kodie's vet bills. I know he's racked up some big bills his short life!
> 
> Not everyone is that fortunate and find themselves unable to pay for out of the ordinary medical expenses if they only planned for the spay/neuter and yearly shots.
> 
> ...



How heartbreaking. It's one thing to have to give them up for selfish reasons....but not being able to afford the surgery and giving her up is selfless.....and soooo sad.

Too bad, there are other ways to get help if you can't afford it...but, it takes research to find the resources. How unfortunate, I feel bad for her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> You are lucky to have parents who will help you out financially with Kodie's vet bills. I know he's racked up some big bills his short life!
> 
> Not everyone is that fortunate and find themselves unable to pay for out of the ordinary medical expenses if they only planned for the spay/neuter and yearly shots.
> 
> ...


Marj - I knew a gal, a few years back, who had a Yorkie with bad knees. The surgery would have been $1300. She surrendered the little guy to rescue, and within a week purchased another one for $1600. Although she and her husband have plenty of money, she did not want to "gamble" with it. The Yorkie was in a lovely, caring foster home until his knees were fixed, he was then adopted, strong and healthy. I thought it was a shame this couple put such a financial burden on rescue only to purchase another pup.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I also can understand the concept of selflessly giving your dog up if you are financially unable to care for the dog. I have no problem with this if the dog can go to a wonderful home where people are accepting of the health issues. To go out and buy another dog of the same breed (that you expect to be healthier) is really pretty low in my book. I hate to judge when I don't know the whole story, but it sounds pretty bad!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=129526
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am wondering what makes people tick when they refuse to pay for the surgery to help their existing pup and yet pay more for another. What happens and heaven forbid if the new pup becomes sick or has the same problem? Do they just turn the responsibility over yet again? Sounds to me like they just want a perfect pup with no medical issues and I think there are always going to be some issues down the line whether they are major or minor, that's what owning a pet is all about. If you are not prepared to give all that comes with a pet then why on earth have one?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess some people view their pets as objects...like a car that can be traded in on a newer, better looking model. I agree with Susan that we don't always know what motivates people but on the face of it, to me it seems rather cold. 3MaltMom makes an excellent point about shelters absorbing the costs of medical care.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I think one of the poems someone posted over the holidays really points out the responsibility of being a pet owner, I don't remember the whole poem, it was about people who got a cute puppy for Christmas, then the puppy grew up. It ended by saying "you weren't given a gift, you were given a life". How totally profound.


----------

